# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Header Error (Again)

## Mordred

I am typing this as a filler to be able to post this quote:



> header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";

----------


## arlu1201

Hey Mordred,

Has this error recurred?  If not, can you please mark this as solved?

----------


## Mordred

No Arlette I will not mark this as solved as it seems to happen sporadically.  If it doesn't happen for the next few weeks I will mark it as solved.  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Sure Mordred.  I respect your opinion.

----------

